# Pictures



## chatter chatter cut cut (Oct 12, 2021)

a week or so got a couple of requests for pics . hard to teach an old dog new tricks, but i finally figured out how to get pics on phone to google pics so that they could be shared.the latest attempt is to take an old faceplate and bore it for m2 socket. the asked for pics were for split rings to fit small dies in the die holder. now need to cut slots in faceplate and make a lathe dog.


----------

